# Muddy Bottoms Opening Memorial Weekend



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotrod is that your buddy on the flyer? Can't remember his name but he looks like the guy with Tricia at the Toy Run. Funny how I can remember a girls name.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes thats Tom Buzek. One of the Owners of Xtreme Mud Magazine. Yes his girl is Trisha


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought I recognized him. Didn't he have the canned ham on a trailer at the toy run lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He runs a Maverick yes. He's a Can Am guy


----------

